# new to start



## beata6565 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi there

I am 35 years old female. I am looking for a personal trainer or someone who could guide/help me how to start with body build.

I am working in SW1, living in TW3

Please help  )))

Beata


----------



## future.halcyon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey bro, im new on here too but got some of my progress pics on my facebook if your interested

.. been PTing for 4 years now

http://www.facebook.com/futurehalcyon


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

my boyfriend and myself @solidcecil offer personal training. PM either of us if you think you would be interested. Online or possible one to one's etc.


----------

